# Fort Lee Winter 2009 (NJ)



## Ethan Rosen (Jan 28, 2009)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=FortLeeWinter2009

March 7 in Fort Lee New Jersey

http://web.me.com/y2kk/y2kknet/Competitions.html


----------



## jcuber (Jan 28, 2009)

It seems like you can't pre-register, am I right?

I will try and beg my parents to let me go tonight. Shoot will probably come with me. I plan on doing 2x2-7x7, and I am wondering what the super secret surprise event is.


----------



## Kian (Jan 28, 2009)

great, i'm there. i also didn't see a place to preregister yet. either i missed it or it's missing.


----------



## Bob (Jan 28, 2009)

i am having trouble finding the competition under competition management...the pre-registration will be up soon on both pages.


----------



## CuberZ06 (Jan 28, 2009)

Im going! I can't wait to solve 6x6 as an unofficial event!


----------



## jcuber (Jan 28, 2009)

I think 6x6 and 7x7 might be official by then.


----------



## Bob (Jan 28, 2009)

Registration page is now up.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 28, 2009)

70% chance I'll be there


----------



## jcuber (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll be there. 

Question: I am signed up for the Newark Winter 2009, but because the competition hasn't occured yet, I have no profile on the WCA. When that Competition is over, will the website automatically recognize me as the same person, or do I have to contact someone to straighten it out so that results from both competitions are put onto the same profile?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 28, 2009)

As long as you register with the same name, you should be okay.

0% chance I'll be there.


----------



## hippofluff (Jan 28, 2009)

definately going to be there, I really hope they get to all the events, mainly 6x6 and 7x7, I'm not even competing in them


----------



## Bob (Jan 28, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I'll be there.
> 
> Question: I am signed up for the Newark Winter 2009, but because the competition hasn't occured yet, I have no profile on the WCA. When that Competition is over, will the website automatically recognize me as the same person, or do I have to contact someone to straighten it out so that results from both competitions are put onto the same profile?



I will make the change for you personally.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jan 29, 2009)

Meh, turns out the chances of me going aren't great, but its still possible.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jan 31, 2009)

My first competition in like a year, yay.


----------



## hippofluff (Feb 2, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Meh, turns out the chances of me going aren't great, but its still possible.



why? (reasoning is its closer then newark)


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 2, 2009)

hippofluff said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > Meh, turns out the chances of me going aren't great, but its still possible.
> ...



O yea ignore that. I thought the date was bad, but it turns out what I thought I had to do wasn't until a few hours later than I thought.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Feb 4, 2009)

Pictures of the venue?


----------



## jcuber (Feb 7, 2009)

6x6 and 7x7 now official! YAY! I am now definitely going to practice them more. BTW, what will the cutoffs probably be for advancing 1 round?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Feb 8, 2009)

jcuber said:


> 6x6 and 7x7 now official! YAY! I am now definitely going to practice them more. BTW, what will the cutoffs probably be for advancing 1 round?



It should be like 3:30 for 6x6 and 5:30 for 7x7.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Feb 8, 2009)

i did horrible at magic. but an okay, single. next time patrick... next time


----------



## Tyson (Feb 9, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > 6x6 and 7x7 now official! YAY! I am now definitely going to practice them more. BTW, what will the cutoffs probably be for advancing 1 round?
> ...



3:30 for 6x6? Why not 4:05?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Feb 12, 2009)

Tyson said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



I just posted times that I should be able to beat by Fort Lee


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 12, 2009)

O yeah. I'm coming to this one now. yay.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 12, 2009)

I hope the bigger cubes get cut due to time restraints. >.>


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 12, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> I hope the bigger cubes get cut due to time restraints. >.>



There are like 12 people registered, what time constraints do you forsee?

edit: 20 people


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 13, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > I hope the bigger cubes get cut due to time restraints. >.>
> ...



It's not going to happen, since those events are scheduled to happen during registration.

If anything, 5x5x5 is going to get cut. -.-;;

But I'd much rather see the 6x6 and 7x7 get cut... they're side events in any case.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 13, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > ExoCorsair said:
> ...



Well he has an hour scheduled for registration, we'll have to see how many people end up registering. Maybe they will get moved to the end if there is time. I really dont see 5x5 getting canceled. Dan almost killed Ethan when it was canceled at West Chester, I think Kegham is smart enough to keep it.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 13, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> But I'd much rather see the 6x6 and 7x7 get cut... they're side events in any case.



Time limits my friend... time limits.


----------



## Kian (Feb 13, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > I hope the bigger cubes get cut due to time restraints. >.>
> ...



yeah i keep hoping it's going to stay small so we can get everything in but given the proximity to a tournament that just had over 90 people, I'm not holding my breath. should be smaller but I have no idea how much smaller. maybe having drexel the next week will help control the numbers.


----------



## BillB (Feb 13, 2009)

<Time limits my friend... time limits.>

Time limits are a workable solution, but I'd like to see the first attempt count as a complete solve, even if you don't get to continue through a combined final, instead of it being a DNF.

Bill


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 13, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > But I'd much rather see the 6x6 and 7x7 get cut... they're side events in any case.
> ...



Yeah, sub-5 for both; any solve over automatically counts as DNF, I hope.



BillB said:


> <Time limits my friend... time limits.>
> 
> Time limits are a workable solution, but I'd like to see the first attempt count as a complete solve, even if you don't get to continue through a combined final, instead of it being a DNF.
> 
> Bill



Yeah... having one person take up 10+minutes at a timer is great for time, especially given only an hour for these events. *facepalm*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 13, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > ExoCorsair said:
> ...



I don't see why it would hurt so much to give a 10 minute time limit, instead of 5, but then have the combined final such that you're not allowed to do a second solve unless your first one was under something like 4 minutes. I think that would have been a much more reasonable way to go at Newark, and I fail to see why it would have hurt so much. You don't cost any extra scramble time, you don't have any extra time between solves (the 10 minute people still only get a single solve), and for the V-cubes, there are few enough people owning them currently that odds are everyone will be able to solve simultaneously - you probably have enough timers for everyone to go at once. So theoretically it should only cost an extra 5 minutes to do this, and then anyone who can solve in under 10 minutes can at least have one official solve. Can't you spare an extra 5 minutes for this?

And I figure with really big cubes, you should go with 2 sets of scrambles, and make everyone who solves scramble someone else's cube. So scrambling shouldn't be a problem either.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 13, 2009)

Mike, the problem I see is that they're trying to do both 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 in addition to magics. If it were only one big big cube event, I don't see any problem at all.

Edit: But I guess it ultimately depends on how many timers there are.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 13, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> You don't cost any extra scramble time, you don't have any extra time between solves (the 10 minute people still only get a single solve), and for the V-cubes, there are few enough people owning them currently that odds are everyone will be able to solve simultaneously - you probably have enough timers for everyone to go at once. So theoretically it should only cost an extra 5 minutes to do this, and then anyone who can solve in under 10 minutes can at least have one official solve. Can't you spare an extra 5 minutes for this?



But if you don't have a hard limit, you do spend extra time scrambling. Even when you have a hard limit of 4:00, you get those people who have never solved below 6:00 wanting a shot. The people who don't get below 12:00 will probably least realize they shouldn't bother when the limit is 4:00. But if you have the limit as 10:00, then you start getting those people who do a 12:00 who think that maybe, just maybe, today will be the day. And as for timers, at Newark, 6x6x6 was held at the same time as BLD (with the requirement you couldn't compete in both). So the timers were in use.

While I hate to limit people, at some point it does become necessary because on something like the 4x4x4, you'll get people that will take 8 minutes to solve, and that's with them not knowing the parity algorithms. Or if you're taking 7 minutes on OH.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 13, 2009)

Again, this raises the issue of where our "sport" is going. Realistically, we are heading towards a competitive society, not just a "o look, let's let everyone solve!" Imposing a limit requires people to practice in order to compete. This gives an incentive to people to practice enough in order to compete in an event. Personally, you shouldn't be competing in every event, unless you put enough time to actually get a respectable time in it. I think something more like a 6:00 limit for 6x6 is somewhat reasonable. That's 2x the world record mean at this point. As more and more events become competitive, we should really look at things realistically. In order to compete, practice enough to be competitive. I think anyone can get under 6:00 for 6x6 if they actually practiced enough (I probably practice too much, but that's because I want to be where I am).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 13, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > You don't cost any extra scramble time, you don't have any extra time between solves (the 10 minute people still only get a single solve), and for the V-cubes, there are few enough people owning them currently that odds are everyone will be able to solve simultaneously - you probably have enough timers for everyone to go at once. So theoretically it should only cost an extra 5 minutes to do this, and then anyone who can solve in under 10 minutes can at least have one official solve. Can't you spare an extra 5 minutes for this?
> ...



I guess right after I typed my comment, I realized that what you're saying is the real reason why this doesn't work. So I concede, and admit you're right. I agree with you now. It's sad, but unavoidable, I guess.


----------



## BillB (Feb 13, 2009)

I think it's great that this sport is growing so fast that there's a problem of too many competitors given the time constraints. I see your point, Dan, and agree with you that there should be an incentive to get faster. Hopefully it won't discourage new people from coming out to a comp. Maybe we'll get to a point where there's different divisions. Has that been discussed?

Bill


----------



## Kian (Feb 13, 2009)

BillB said:


> I think it's great that this sport is growing so fast that there's a problem of too many competitors given the time constraints. I see your point, Dan, and agree with you that there should be an incentive to get faster. Hopefully it won't discourage new people from coming out to a comp. Maybe we'll get to a point where there's different divisions. Has that been discussed?
> 
> Bill



tiered competitions do seem inevitable. not sure when or the logistics but if this exponential growth continues I don't see a way around it. especially in places with a lot of cubers (eg. the Northeast US).


----------



## Bob (Feb 13, 2009)

Kian said:


> tiered competitions do seem inevitable. not sure when or the logistics but if this exponential growth continues I don't see a way around it. especially in places with a lot of cubers (eg. the Northeast US).



which is nothing compared to the bay area


----------



## hippofluff (Feb 20, 2009)

Will anyone going to this competition have a mefferts pyraminx they would be willing to sell


----------



## jcuber (Feb 21, 2009)

no 

I think that perhaps a "reasonable" time limit should be enforced for the big cubes, but nothing like 5:00 for both of them. No one want's DNF's on their record. Perhaps have a separate table for the "slow" people competing in those events. It would start at the begginning of the competitio, and by the end of the day, we should be able to get through most, or at least many, of the people.


----------



## jcuber (Feb 21, 2009)

lol, currently only 2 competitors for pyraminx.


----------



## James Kobel (Feb 21, 2009)

I can't believe that only 30 people have signed up so far. I doubt we'll need time limits if so few people go.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 21, 2009)

Guys, if you haven't noticed, there has been a Venue change. It's now at a hotel:

Where: Double Tree Hotel
2117 Route 4 East
Fort Lee, NJ 07024 (see map below)
Details: on the second floor; in the Hudson Room


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 21, 2009)

jcuber said:


> lol, currently only 2 competitors for pyraminx.



That's because it wasn't on the original registration form. It wasn't added until ~20 people were registered. Most of the people who are doing almost all of the events (me, Dan, Patrick, etc) will be doing pyraminx as well.


----------



## Bob (Feb 22, 2009)

Send me an email or PM if you want to add pyraminx.


----------



## PCwizCube (Mar 1, 2009)

Does anybody have Cubesmith Eastsheen 2x2 stickers they can sell to me? If you do, PM me but I'm not 100% sure if I can go to the competition.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 1, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Does anybody have Cubesmith Eastsheen 2x2 stickers they can sell to me? If you do, PM me but I'm not 100% sure if I can go to the competition.



You should've responded to my thread in the BST forum!

Once I start spring break (Friday night), I'll check to see if I have an extra set, since my puzzles and extra stickers are home.


----------



## PCwizCube (Mar 2, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody have Cubesmith Eastsheen 2x2 stickers they can sell to me? If you do, PM me but I'm not 100% sure if I can go to the competition.
> ...


Hehe I just found out I needed those stickers like 3 days ago 

Sorry but thanks!


----------



## ender9994 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi, who can whoever is in charge of this event remove me from the 3x3 blind and 2x2 events and add me to the pyraminx and 3x3 OH events. Thanks

Doug gromek


----------



## Bob (Mar 4, 2009)

ender9994 said:


> Hi, who can whoever is in charge of this event remove me from the 3x3 blind and 2x2 events and add me to the pyraminx and 3x3 OH events. Thanks
> 
> Doug gromek



updated.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Mar 5, 2009)

Okay Kegham, no offense but your schedule is rediculous, this is how you should run it, (time according to how smoothly it runs.) Also, you need to ask for 10 judges, you already have three definite, My 2 cousins and I, possibly my friend Chris. You will need 10-15.

Registration(magic + mastermagic)
And then order of most popular events.
3x3 1st 
2x2 1st round
4x4 time limit 1:30 will fit.
3x3 2nd round (4x4 for people who didn’t make it)
Lunch(Side events, Pyraminx Sq1 Clock)
4x4 blindfolded wont affect anything but there isn’t even three registered competitors, so if I signed up Tim and Dan get it successful and I just decided to sign up, I would get 3rd place for dnf? So just do 3x3 BF during this time
5x5: If you have time, ask Bob
3x3 MBF: I doubt it will fit but it would be awesome to see.
6x6+7x7 pocket events my friend find a select few judges to help out and you will get it.


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 5, 2009)

I personally don't see what the problem with the scheduale is now. I find it helpful that I would be able to do worthless(no offense to people who like it) magic and get it over with quickly. Also I could warm up and get ready for 3x3 and get better times instead of walking in and doing 3x3 right away with cold hands and doing bad. What difference will it make?


----------



## jcuber (Mar 6, 2009)

Perhaps 5x5, 6x6, and 7x7 competitors could have to both compete and judge?


----------



## Kian (Mar 6, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> Okay Kegham, no offense but your schedule is rediculous, this is how you should run it, (time according to how smoothly it runs.) Also, you need to ask for 10 judges, you already have three definite, My 2 cousins and I, possibly my friend Chris. You will need 10-15.
> 
> Registration(magic + mastermagic)
> And then order of most popular events.
> ...



The schedule is fine. They'll handle it.


----------



## ender9994 (Mar 6, 2009)

the schedual seems fine to me. For once no one can complain about cold hands for the 3x3. One question though, when will the pyraminx take place? It is not on the schedual on the competition website. Thanks.

Doug


----------



## Paul Wagner (Mar 6, 2009)

Kian said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > Okay Kegham, no offense but your schedule is rediculous, this is how you should run it, (time according to how smoothly it runs.) Also, you need to ask for 10 judges, you already have three definite, My 2 cousins and I, possibly my friend Chris. You will need 10-15.
> ...


i doubt it very much, what about westchester, they had less competitors and didnt even have 4x4, 3x3 2x2 OH BLD magic MASTER sq 1 pyraminx and clock with less competitors


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 6, 2009)

Don't worry about it paul...if they fall behind, they'll drop less popular events as they go. It doesn't look too terrible of a schedule.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Mar 6, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Don't worry about it paul...if they fall behind, they'll drop less popular events as they go. It doesn't look too terrible of a schedule.


its not the schedule haha, its the amount of competitors: schedule Ratio im just worried of having my 2:wx.yz 4x4 average up there forever lol


----------



## Bob (Mar 6, 2009)

If anything needs to happen, I will make sure we cancel events that Paul Wagner wants to happen the most.


----------



## Kian (Mar 6, 2009)

Bob said:


> If anything needs to happen, I will make sure we cancel events that Paul Wagner wants to happen the most.



That, ladies and gentlemen, is funny.


----------



## Bob (Mar 6, 2009)

Pre-registration closes when i get home from work tonight.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 6, 2009)

This will be my first competition and I'm completely unsure about what to do.

At what time to I have to be at the venue? The website doesn't say much. I don't want to come late and be disqualified for not being on time for registration.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 6, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> This will be my first competition and I'm completely unsure about what to do.
> 
> At what time to I have to be at the venue? The website doesn't say much. I don't want to come late and be disqualified for not being on time for registration.



Look at the schedule
It says that registration is at 9:30, so around then.


----------



## Tyson (Mar 6, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> This will be my first competition and I'm completely unsure about what to do.
> 
> At what time to I have to be at the venue? The website doesn't say much. I don't want to come late and be disqualified for not being on time for registration.



Chumpulpackdee!


----------



## shelley (Mar 6, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Chumpulpackdee!



Practically no one here knows what that means


----------



## Jhong253 (Mar 6, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Chuberchuckee said:
> 
> 
> > This will be my first competition and I'm completely unsure about what to do.
> ...



what?


----------



## Tyson (Mar 6, 2009)

Chuberchuckee? Chumpulpackdee! Bowling Ambie? Door knob Shellie!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 6, 2009)

shelley said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > Chumpulpackdee!
> ...



So there are people that do? ;;


----------



## shoot1510 (Mar 6, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Tyson said:
> ...



I'll sell 50+(64-108 for my goal) homemade Rubik magic strings at the Fort Lee Winter, I sucessfully made 2 for now, so if you need them in case your magic broke or extra string if need. They will cost $.50 per string, I also will sell manufactured
strings for your magic (20 manufactured strings for now). It will cost $1 per string. If the homemade Rubik magic string broke, I will give you another free. I'll be willing to fix your Rubik magic if broke for free At Fort Lee.

Edit: The measurement for making a rubik magic string is not 17 3/4 inches, it 18 inches


----------



## jcuber (Mar 6, 2009)

What does that have to do with the posts you quoted?


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 6, 2009)

jcuber said:


> What does that have to do with the posts you quoted?



lol I was just thinking that, so jcuber have you been practicing to beat those eskimo cubers? (somewhat of an inside)


----------



## jcuber (Mar 6, 2009)

Yes, I run my hands under cold water before every solve, and will probably get a dry-ice maker for marathons.


----------



## Kian (Mar 6, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



whoa. you will fix them for me? that's fantastic. i have three magics that need to be repaired. how will i know who you are?


----------



## shoot1510 (Mar 6, 2009)

Kian said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > ExoCorsair said:
> ...



I will be wearing a red hat/cap that said "GOLF" with the golf sticks crossing.
Edit: I'm a kid,I am small, like 4 feet.


----------



## jcuber (Mar 6, 2009)

Also, he'll be the kid fixing all the rubik's magics and selling strings.


----------



## shoot1510 (Mar 6, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Also, he'll be the kid fixing all the rubik's magics and selling strings.


now I made 10 homemade Rubik magic strings.


----------



## Bob (Mar 6, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> I'll sell 50+(64-108 for my goal) homemade Rubik magic strings at the Fort Lee Winter, I sucessfully made 2 for now, so if you need them in case your magic broke or extra string if need. They will cost $.50 per string, I also will sell manufactured
> strings for your magic (20 manufactured strings for now). It will cost $1 per string. If the homemade Rubik magic string broke, I will give you another free. I'll be willing to fix your Rubik magic if broke for free At Fort Lee.
> 
> Edit: The measurement for making a rubik magic string is not 17 3/4 inches, it 18 inches



But you can get two magic strings for $.30 each from cube4you:
http://www.cube4you.com/347_Two-Magic-Strings.html

Or even 12 strings (and 6 tiles!) for $5.00 ($.42 per string).
Or even 8 strings (and 4 tiles!) for $4.00 ($.50 per string).
Or even...you get the point. 

http://www.cube4you.com/catalog_5.html


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 6, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Chuberchuckee? Chumpulpackdee! Bowling Ambie? Door knob Shellie!


Buckminsterfullerine is dating Door knob Shellie.
Shocking, I know.


----------



## shoot1510 (Mar 6, 2009)

Bob said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll sell 50+(64-108 for my goal) homemade Rubik magic strings at the Fort Lee Winter, I sucessfully made 2 for now, so if you need them in case your magic broke or extra string if need. They will cost $.50 per string, I also will sell manufactured
> ...



Then, My goal will change, 200+ strings and $.20 per homemade string.
I don't sell tiles, I only sell Rubik magic strings.
Edit:My hands are hurting!


----------



## jcuber (Mar 6, 2009)

just do $.29 per string


----------



## Bob (Mar 6, 2009)

SURPRISE! Pre-registration is now closed.

If you didn't preregister, you will get yelled at tomorrow.


----------



## Bob (Mar 6, 2009)

jcuber said:


> just do $.29 per string



And deal with pennies?!? Never! 25 cents is probably easiest because it's one coin, but even 30 or 35 cents is fine because you're not charging shipping. Ideally, you should sell them for 3-4 for $1. It depends on how much they cost you to make and how much you feel your time is worth.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 6, 2009)

Bob said:


> SURPRISE! Pre-registration is now closed.
> 
> If you didn't preregister, you will get yelled at tomorrow.



Whew, good thing I preregistered a few minutes ago.


----------



## shoot1510 (Mar 6, 2009)

Bob said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > just do $.29 per string
> ...


It change again, $.25 per homemade rubik magic string.
I made about 50 homemade string. It took me 2-5 min to make 1 homemade string and check it.


----------



## Bob (Mar 6, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



So avg maybe 3 min per string, 20 strings per hour * $.25 per string = $5 per hour, minus your overhead. You have to ask yourself, "Is that worth my time?"


----------



## shoot1510 (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't get what your saying.:confused::confused::confused::confused:


----------



## BillB (Mar 6, 2009)

Bob, could you please wait til after Fort Lee to explain.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 6, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> I don't get what your saying.:confused::confused::confused::confused:


You're making a profit less than minimum wage.

Either work harder to produce more strings per hour or raise your price or both.


----------



## jcuber (Mar 6, 2009)

Are homemade strings stronger/better in any way from "store-bought" strings?


----------



## shoot1510 (Mar 7, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Are homemade strings stronger/better in any way from "store-bought" strings?



you can customize what strength you want to buy. 60LB is really strong. store bought strings are only 15LB?? 
The fishing line I use was 20LB. it was recommended 25LB which is 100YD, but since there out of stock, I choose the 20LB which is 270YD for $10.00.
Edit: I finish half of my roll of my fishing line.


----------



## jcuber (Mar 7, 2009)

Perhaps magic strings could be made stronger with a heating device to fuse both ends of the fishing line permanently together?


----------



## Kian (Mar 7, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get what your saying.:confused::confused::confused::confused:
> ...



Minimum wage does not apply to those under 18.


----------



## shoot1510 (Mar 7, 2009)

Kian said:


> Chuberchuckee said:
> 
> 
> > shoot1510 said:
> ...


$.50 per homemade string is enough, manufactured string is $1 per string
and I'll fix rubik magic free.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 7, 2009)

Kian said:


> Chuberchuckee said:
> 
> 
> > shoot1510 said:
> ...


I'm just saying.
Minimum wage is what? $6?


----------



## shoot1510 (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't get it.
Min-$1
Max-$10

5 homemade strings for $2.50
10 homemade strings for $5


----------



## Bob (Mar 7, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> I don't get it.
> Min-$1
> Max-$10
> 
> ...



Let me clarify:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minimum_wage


----------



## Kian (Mar 7, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> I'm just saying.
> Minimum wage is what? $6?




Minimum wage is 7.15 effective this year in the state of New Jersey. 

We're raising the minimum wage when unemployment is steadily increasing despite the fact that raises in the minimum wage, for obvious reasons, contribute to unemployment.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 7, 2009)

Interesting sidenote: Our minimum wage does not apply in China. So that's why the ridiculously cheap strings and puzzles come from there, it might still take 5 minutes to make one but if you only have to pay the worker $1 an hour you can charge a lot less per string...

But anyway, minimum wage does not apply to you since you are not in a job being paid by an employer. You can still legally make money (as much or as little as you want) by making things and selling them; however, if you got any actual job, you would make more money than this per hour of work.


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 8, 2009)

I didn't stay to the end for final round of 3x3 and since the results aren't up yet I'm curious as to who won and if any more records were broken?


----------



## Bryan (Mar 8, 2009)

hippofluff said:


> I didn't stay to the end for final round of 3x3 and since the results aren't up yet I'm curious as to who won and if any more records were broken?



Dan did have live results...maybe you missed that thread.

http://cube.danrcohen.com/results/


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 8, 2009)

hippofluff said:


> I didn't stay to the end for final round of 3x3 and since the results aren't up yet I'm curious as to who won and if any more records were broken?



Dan Cohen got a 43.77 on the 4x4. It was very awkward. He got that when everyone left for lunch so the room was practically empty.


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 8, 2009)

Bryan said:


> hippofluff said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't stay to the end for final round of 3x3 and since the results aren't up yet I'm curious as to who won and if any more records were broken?
> ...



No, I must've missed it. Now that I'm think of it, what were the prizes and the secret event?


----------



## Kian (Mar 8, 2009)

hippofluff said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > hippofluff said:
> ...



the secret event pitted dan cohen against patrick jameson. dan had to solve a dice cube and patrick a cube with strange picture on it. patrick won in 6:xx.xx.


prizes were little flashlights, little alarm clocks, some play balls, just some random objects.


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 8, 2009)

Kian said:


> hippofluff said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...



I really cracked up when I saw that


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 8, 2009)

Yay for DNF'ing all my pops (except one on 3x3x3). >.>


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 8, 2009)

Results are up: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=FortLeeWinter2009

Dan Cohen broke so many national records.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 8, 2009)

Kian said:


> prizes were little flashlights, little alarm clocks, *some play balls*, just some random objects.



SQUISHYBALL!

I am playing with mine right now


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 8, 2009)

/me gets his 2 out.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 8, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> Results are up: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=FortLeeWinter2009
> 
> Dan Cohen broke so many national records.



Nah, only 8 continental records.


----------



## Bob (Mar 8, 2009)

I got a sub-15 because I own


----------



## jcuber (Mar 8, 2009)

I DNF'ed 7x7 because I continually messed up on last 2 centers,  but I did get a PB 6x6 by about 2 seconds. I got really good 4x4 times, but suckish 5x5. horrible 3x3, decent 2x2. When I got 2 2:4x.xx times in 5x5, I knew I was a noob.


----------



## jcuber (Mar 8, 2009)

Just checked, my DNF on 7x7 still earned me 3rd place  I want my prize at the next competition bob 

Oh, and I beat the eskimo cubers in all events.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 8, 2009)

Your DNF put you in 4th place... Also, Bob wasn't responsible for prizes, as he wasn't the organizer.


----------



## jcuber (Mar 8, 2009)

Did you see the ""

J/K


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 8, 2009)

bob did you sub 15 have any skips?


----------



## Kian (Mar 8, 2009)

hippofluff said:


> bob did you sub 15 have any skips?



yeah, it was a pll skip.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 8, 2009)

Kian said:


> Edit: Bob, for some reason everyone else's WCA profile that competed at Fort Lee has their Fort Lee times added except for mine. Not sure how that happened, haha.



Next time, just refresh


----------



## Kian (Mar 8, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: Bob, for some reason everyone else's WCA profile that competed at Fort Lee has their Fort Lee times added except for mine. Not sure how that happened, haha.
> ...



well then. i'm an idiot. merci.


----------



## Bob (Mar 8, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Next time, just refresh



That goes for most of the pages on the WCA, especially if you visit often.


----------



## BillB (Mar 8, 2009)

Another great competition. It seemed like it was going to get into a time crunch, but with expert handling from Kegham, Tyson(SIT DOWN), Bob, Jacky, Tim, etc. it went off like clockwork. I sucked at everything, but got a 6x6 that counted. And Connor got sub-3 at Magic.

Bill

P.S. Oh yeah, and congrats to Dan, David, Patrick, and Rowe.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Mar 8, 2009)

Despite my noob-like times, this was a good competition for me. I got my best ever competition averages in 2x2x2 and Square-1, my best competition BLD time (my 2nd success), and my two fastest competition 5x5x5 times. (I barely got a then PB in 5x5x5 the week before.) I also had good (for me) 4x4x4 times.

TPAM lent me his spare "springy" Eastsheen 2x2x2. Thanks Bill. I really liked that cube. Thanks also to skipped steps on my first three solves. I dropped my 2x2x2 average from 15.00 to 10.20.

I'll also note that at Twin Cities last weekend, I got my best ever competition 3x3x3 average, 45.00. So for a week my best competition averages in the database for 3x3x3 and 2x2x2 were nice round numbers in an exact 3:1 ratio: 45.00 for 3x3x3 and 15.00 for 2x2x2.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Mar 8, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > prizes were little flashlights, little alarm clocks, *some play balls*, just some random objects.
> ...


stupid lights...


----------



## BillB (Mar 9, 2009)

BTW, during clean up, I found a core laying on a table and something that I think might belong to Shoot1510. PM me.

Bill


----------



## pjk (Mar 10, 2009)

Congrats Dan on the 1:10 BLD. And nice NAR on the 4x4, Patrick.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 11, 2009)

BillB said:


> [...]Tyson(SIT DOWN)[...]


LOL. I found a video of Tyson Mao yelling at everyone: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrirGP77ujk

I didn't post that video on YouTube. Tyson was angrier I thought.


----------



## Kian (Mar 11, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> BillB said:
> 
> 
> > [...]Tyson(SIT DOWN)[...]
> ...



That was quite a moment.


----------



## BillB (Mar 11, 2009)

Just to make my comment clear, I think it was exactly what was wanted and needed. As a judge and competitor I was getting frustrated and Tyson had asked 3 times if I remember right.

Bill


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 11, 2009)

By the way, the video has been removed in response to Tyson's wishes.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 12, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> By the way, the video has been removed in response to Tyson's wishes.



I'd like to see Tyson make a tutorial video. "Hi! I'm Tyson Mao, this is how you sit down in a chair. Have the chair behind you, and bend at the knees and hips until you are seated in the chair. As you can see, sitting down isn't that hard." Much like his other tutorials where he has a nice calm voice explaining it.


----------

